# ADA aquasoil with normal rock substrate?



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone mixed aquasoil with aquarium rock? I have a small amout of aquasoil left over and was thinking about adding to the rock to put in a ten gallon tank. I know aquasoil is good for plants so would this work?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know why it wouldn't work. I've mixed it with flourite. It just depends on the look you want. It should be fine. Try to get the same size or the smaller will fall to the bottom.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

You could layer them, but I wouldn't recommend mixing them. Aquasoil will only last for 1-2 years max. Eventually all the pellets will degenerate into mud. You will have hard time separating your rocks from the soil when you need to reset your tank. Plus, when you mix them it is likely that the rocks will squish the soil making the soil's life even shorter.


----------

